# Bildschrim berechnung Zoll



## liquidbeats (18. Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen


 Habe da mal eine Frage 
 Wie errechnet man die Zoll GRöße eines Bildschrimes ?


 Gruß


----------



## BSA (18. Mai 2005)

In dem du einfach die Bildschrimdiagonale nachmießt. Und das ergebnis dann durch 2,54 rechnest.

1 Zoll (Inch) = 2.54 cm


----------



## redlama (18. Mai 2005)

Du kannst es auch berechnen.
Du musst dazu die Höhe und die Breite des Bilschirms (Anzeigefläche, also ohne Rahmen) abmessen.
Dann nimmst Du Dir den Satz des Pythagoras (ist hoffentlich richtig geschrieben): a² + b² = c²
a = Höhe des Bildschirms
b = Breite des Bildschirms
-> Höhe² + Breite² = Diagonale²
-> (Wurzel aus Diagonale²) / 2,54 = Diagonale in Zoll

Aber Du kannst es natürlich auch einfach nachmessen!  ^^

redlama


----------



## BSA (18. Mai 2005)

Nachmessen müsste er ja bei der Variante auch, nur das er bei meiner Variante nur einen Wert messen muss *lol*


----------



## MCIglo (18. Mai 2005)

Noch einfacher: Du schaust ins Handbuch oder auf die Monitorrückseite 

Wobei mir der Weg von redlama auch sehr gefällt


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Mai 2005)

Man kann bestimmt auch ne Funktion dafür erstellen, dann braucht man nur noch Breite und Höhe einsetzen und...


----------



## Erpel (18. Mai 2005)

Wenn man sich damit schon ein Wenig länger beschäftigt kann man das auch ganz gut abschätzen.


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Mai 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Noch einfacher: Du schaust ins Handbuch


    Ist nicht Möglich, habe meinen Monitor bei Emule gewonloadet 

    Spaß beiseite.

    Also Handbuch habe ich nicht, da ich den Monitor geschenkt bekommen habe.
 Da mir der eine sagt es sei ein 15" der andere sagt es sei ein 17" Monitor, wusste ich nun nicht um was es sich genau handelt.
    Daher meine Frage, einfach weil ich vom Röhren Bildschirm, TFT Bildschrim und Laptop die Größe rausbekommen wollte.

 BSA seine Methode war eigentlich sehr Einfach, nud da der Röhren-Bildschrim gebogn ist, wohl auch mit Zollstock etwas ungenau (aber nur etwas  ).

    Redlamas ist bei dem Monitor schon genauer 


    Vielen Dank für die Anworten  jetzt weis ich jedenfals für die Zukunft wie ich es zu Rechnen habe 


    Gruß


----------



## MCIglo (19. Mai 2005)

Is doch ganz einfach: Hast du nen Kleinwagen und kannst den Monitor als Reifen montieren sinds 15"


----------



## redlama (19. Mai 2005)

Es sei denn, Du hast 14" bzw. 16" Räder, ... :suspekt:

redlama


----------



## MCIglo (19. Mai 2005)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sei denn, Du hast 14" bzw. 16" Räder, ... :suspekt:
> 
> redlama



Hat er 14er, kann er auch 15er montieren. Und die Frage war ja nur, ob 15 oder 17" 
Und 16er sind nicht mehr auf nem Kleinwagen


----------



## liquidbeats (19. Mai 2005)

Ich habe nix Auto   



 Gruß


----------



## redlama (19. Mai 2005)

Was hast Du eigentlich für einen Bildschirm (Hersteller und Bezeichnung)?
Dann könntest Du evtl. auch einfach mal auf der Seite des Herstellers schauen, ...

redlama


----------

